# Prostaff needed!!!!



## DrakeSlayer17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Are you interested in working with a national sales agency representing top brands?

Do you enjoy working with people? 
A national sales agency is looking for someone local to the area to provide excellent representation during upcoming sales events at many Cabela's and Bass Pro Shops locations across the country(Texas, Louisiana, Colorado,Georgia, Tennessee, Florida. If you are local to a Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas please reach out . This is an excellent opportunity to earn some extra money for hunting season! There is also a generous product discount on products represented.

This is a contract position to work weekends and or weekdays. It can involve Saturdays and Sundays working during sale events. We want someone enthusiastic about hunting and comfortable helping customers.

There are very simple requirements for this position- be professional, courteous and willing to talk to and help customers and the store associates... and have fun!!

If you are interested please respond as soon as you can, I will be making a decision on who to hire quickly! Please provide a brief summary of your hunting knowledge and availability for weekend work. I will respond to qualified candidates only.

Pay is very generous but will be discussed with qualified candidates only. Please be local to a Cabelas and or Bass Pro Shops as mileage will not be paid.

(this position is working with a sales agency that call on Cabelas and Bass Pro Shops, NOT working at Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops)

Thank you for you interest and I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## alh7498 (Sep 19, 2008)

Message sent


----------



## HudsonCanyon (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds interesting


----------



## 13ring (Sep 13, 2018)

getting my post up


----------



## DX3 (Dec 21, 2018)

Whats it pay


----------



## deereyard (May 30, 2015)

Sounds like a very god experience for someone


----------

